# CounterStrike 1.6 & CZ often disconnect



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Ever since reinstalling Steam and both versions of CS, I have been having a problem with disconnecting. For some reason in both games, I will randomly disconnect. Basically, the whole game will freeze, but I can still look around. This happens with every server I have been on.

When it does this, I can still access the internet. Sometimes I can just disconnect from the server and reconnect, but other times I have to exit the game. I can leave Steam running, reopen the game, and have it work.

I have checked the firewall settings and Steam is allowed full access, but I haven't tried disabling it. I will do that and see if the problem occurs. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

BTW I have done everything on the list to do before posting with no change. CS was working before I reinstalled Windows so I don't think it is a network problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Open steam, right click on either of the games, click properties, then the local files tab, then hit verify integrity of game cache. Let that run it can take anywere from ten min to an hour based on your internet connection speed. Message me on steam if you have any questions l0ne_gun.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks. I did that, but it didn't fix it. I am thinking it might have been my router. I just setup port forwarding for the ports CS uses, but I can't test it until I get a hard drive for my laptop. :sigh:


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Let me know how that turns out. 
McKill


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Still disconnects. I have the following ports forwarded to my laptops IP:

1200
27019 - 27039
27000 - 27015

Any others I should set up for forwarding?


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

Those are the only ports that i know that need to be open. Something i have noticed is that almost every post of people encountering problems with steam based applications have recently reinstalled windows. Okay it is on a laptop right, so i am guessing you are connecting to the router wirelessly. That isnt smart for gameing but i still do it. One of the problems with the wireless network is that it is not always the most reliable connection. Try to connect the laptop directly to the router and see if that is the problem. If you still expereience problems there connect directly to the modem.
McKill


----------



## kayuza (Aug 26, 2007)

I have the same problem, but I'm not sure is it my new computer or my new router.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What router do you have? I have since built a new computer with a fresh installation of Steam and CS but the problem persists.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is that a punkbuster game if so look for the manual update instructions.that seemed to solve a similar problem for someone else.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Not sure if it uses Punkbuster. Where would I find that info? Also, how would I manually update it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i was thinking those games used punkbuster.that is anti-cheat software in case you wasnt sure.i did find the thread on that here.so here is the manual update link for punkbuster


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## kayuza (Aug 26, 2007)

The routers I use are linksys and linkpro..

And I'm pretty sure CS 1.6 nor CZ uses Punkbuster for anti-cheating.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I thought they used VAC for anti-cheat. Isn't PunkBuster in Quake 3 Arena?


----------

